# Lecithin in syrup



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've only mixed the wintergreen in honey and after some time mixed the honey with the syrup. Try a search for HBH recipe and you'll find the proportions of lecithin to essential oils in that. That would be a good start, just make it all the essential oil of your choice.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

What is the lethcin used for?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it's supposed to be an emulsifier to keep the oil from separating from the syrup.
I had much better results blending the oil with a little honey as Michael mentioned but lecithin seems to be what most recipes call for

Dave


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Is there any reason why you couldn't mix the oil with a heavy sugar syrup instead of honey, then dilute it later? Or is there something special about honey's ability to incorporate the essential oil?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Or a small amount of ethanol?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

all I've ever tried is honey
it worked well

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Or is there something special about honey's ability to incorporate the essential oil?

Yes, there is something special about honey. Sugar syrup does not act as an emulsifier and the oil will simply rise to the top.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I have been using honey and just a touch of corn starch. I figure it was similar to making gravy. Seems to work ok unless I get too many drops of oil - same thing happens with my gravy.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I bet Thanksgiving is an interesting affair at your house


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's say a person wanted to mix lemongrass & spearment in a barrel of formic acid.
What if you needed lecithin to disolve the mix and honey and formic weren't an opption.
Also whats the ratio of the three products to equal HBH?
Any help out there.
Thanks
Keith Jarrett


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Pgg,
I use a tablespoon of lecithin granules which I grind into a powder and then add a cup of bolling water. I stir the mixture until it dissolves as much as possible and then strain the mixture leaving only the liquid. After it cools I add the essential oil. I then add the oil and lecithin mixture to the syrup. I have found that the oils stay in the solution in this manner.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Sherpa1


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I use a blender with about a glass (16 oz) of water in it. Calculate desired amount of lemongrass and wintergreen oils for 5 gallons of syrup. I blend the mixture for about 3 to 4 minutes at low speed. Then pour into 5 gallons of syrup and mix in for a minute or so. After about 5 minutes, there will be a minimal amount of lemongrass oil show up on the surface which can easily be removed. Honestly I never do and have never had a problem with it. The rest will stay suspended indefinitely as far as I have been able tell so far.

Been using the method for 2 years. May not be the best way. But it works for me.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

With the water boiling I use a whisk to dissolve the lecithin. It's quicker than stirring, which can seem like it takes forever. I'm going to try crushing the granuales next time to try and speed it up a little more.

David


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

David,

Has anyone tried using liquid lecithin ?
Thanks
Keith Jarrett


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

The only lecitin I could find last year was from a health food store. It was a thick paste sort of like cold mollassas. I found it next to impossable to disolve in water, although it would mix ok with the oil. I ended up with chunks of lecitin floating around in the end product.


----------



## oliver douglas (Jan 2, 2007)

how about some precise measurements for the recipes 
thanks


----------

